# Pawn Stars - Anyone watching



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Caught a few minutes last night of 'Pawn Stars' on History Channel and was wondering if anyone is watching this show..


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen a few.It's okay.not terribly exciting to me.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I've seen them all.
It's interesting to see the difference between what people think their crap's worth and what it's really worth.
I didn't believe the Coke machine refurb in one week.
I think the guy had one all fixed up and simply traded them out.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It's an interesting show (I especially like the Rolex bet that the old guy lost), but the personalties of the characters are just a bit too bland. I figure it will last for a dozen more episodes before they cancel it because they will just run out of material.


----------



## unlockme (Aug 18, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> I've seen them all.
> It's interesting to see the difference between what people think their crap's worth and what it's really worth.
> I didn't believe the Coke machine refurb in one week.
> I think the guy had one all fixed up and simply traded them out.


I agree, it was the same size machine, but the embossed Coca-Cola sign on the top of the door wasn't the same size or location as the one he brought it to have fixed, VERY hard to change that detail, unless he changed the entire door or case.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> I've seen them all.
> It's interesting to see the difference between what people think their crap's worth and what it's really worth.
> I didn't believe the Coke machine refurb in one week.
> I think the guy had one all fixed up and simply traded them out.





unlockme said:


> I agree, it was the same size machine, but the embossed Coca-Cola sign on the top of the door wasn't the same size or location as the one he brought it to have fixed, VERY hard to change that detail, unless he changed the entire door or case.


I have to agree, I do not believe that was the same machine. Personally, I thought the new machine may have been just as tall but not as wide as the original.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

unlockme said:


> I agree, it was the same size machine, but the embossed Coca-Cola sign on the top of the door wasn't the same size or location as the one he brought it to have fixed, VERY hard to change that detail, unless he changed the entire door or case.


It was not even the same shape machine as original. A bit of fudging for dramatic effect I guess.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I watch every episode. I find it interesting to see how a pawn shop operates. It also helps that the old man and the dumb guy are pretty funny.


----------



## BassPlayer (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick Harrison of Gold & Silver Pawn

vs

Rick's Restoration

What happened? Did one Rick pull the wool over the other Rick's eyes?
Or were they in cahoots (with the TV producers) to pull the wool over our eyes?

Either way...

*That is NOT the same Coke machine!*

I just can't believe that they think we are so stupid as to believe for one moment they are both the same machine. What really happened is Rick H traded in an old beat up machine (and a bunch of cash) for another, completely different machine from Rick's R. Which is all well and good, just don't think that we are too stupid to notice.

The only thing "restored" on that episode was Rick H's cash flow.

If you look at the before and after/side by side photo they showed you can clearly see the radii of the corners are not even close.
The old rusty machine had large curves while the "refurbed" one had a small arc. So they couldn't have just switched doors. The machines are clearly different. (Yes I DVRed thge show)

There is no way the inside area of the original machine could hold the #72 mechanism they displayed in the final machine. The original box on the show originally used a #48 mechanism that featured four vertical staggered double troughs. 12 Bottles per trough. The feed in the "new" machine uses 9 inclined feeds of 12 bottles per feed and is a wider assembly.

And look at the Coca-Cola name on the front. That is a raised logo that was cast/embossed when the door was made. That is what makes it a Coke Machine and that's not something you would just grind away.
While the "new" machine does have its own raised Coca-Cola logo, it is smaller and in a different location. That's just not something you can add to an existing door.

The door on the original machine Rick H bought was actually in fairly decent condition. It was certainly restorable. AND it is a rather rare and desirable machine. Certainly worth a pretty penny to a collector. Much more than the one Rick H ended up with. The box however was toast. Besides the bullet holes there was considerable crush damage to the left rear of the machine. What I suspect is that Rick's Restoration simply gave them a credit for the door and then sold Rick H another machine. The original red door we saw, will probably be restored to its original Red glory and then inherit a reproduction changer and then be grafted onto an appropriatly sized box (from those we could see in the Rick's R graveyard). After being fitted with a repro/restored #48 bottle drop mechanism it can then be sold for a much higher price than Rick H will get for his Red & White 9 Flavor machine.

Having worked in Pawn Shops for several years this is pretty much a realistic show. Especially the interaction between family members. That is just so spot on. And every pawn shop has its own "Chumley". What I thought was so funny, is that the family owned shop that I worked in 20 years ago also had a clueless gopher nicknamed "Chumley".

Of course, in any pawn shop, there is a lot that happens that they would never allow to be recorded.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just heard about it last night while watching "The Soup", they had a clip where some guy was trying to trade in a pistol he thought was worth way more than it truly was. As I have seen The Soup cut things to make them look totally different than they really are I am always skeptical but the clip they showed was hilarious.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Not watching.... it is getting harder to convince me to watch a series nowadays.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have seen every episode, the show is cool as hell IMHO.

I like seeing all the different stuff brought in and seeing what it is worth. 

The "Old Man" cracks me up too.


----------



## sunwest (Apr 25, 2010)

notice the side by side shot said "old / new" not "before and after". 

when the pawn owner first drive up and said "is that mine" the restorer answered "do you like it"...he never said yes or no.

my guess is that the restorer traded the new machine in exchange for being on the show (notice he was wearing his phone number on his shirt) most things like that are blurred out.

whos to say that the restorers friend didn't pawn it in the firstplace!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

This show has seemed rather "fake" lately.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dave29 said:


> This show has seemed rather "fake" lately.


So basically it's like every other reality show, except Antique Roadshow (other than the sword/watermelon incident.)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have it on Series Link and watch every episode. Lots of neat stuff and its funny how much money most people think their stuff is worth only to find out (in most cases) it isn't worth much.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We watch it because the items they show are interesting but we think most of the "situations" are set up and faked. So many "reality" shows do this - they don't think the process is interesting enough so they hype up some drama. Too much of that and we stop watching.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I like this show.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I like it too. Never miss one. I can't pass up the chance to learn a little history and get a few laughs at the same time.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

i like that show too.. you see that chumly guy go sleep in his car at work ?? 

i think this is one of hist channels highest rated shows (for what thats worth)


----------

